# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  steve jobs died

## parocks

on tv

----------


## Son of Detroit

Will be posting extra on RPF on my Macbook and sending extra texts on my iPhone tonight in honor of Steve Jobs.

RIP.

----------


## trey4sports

wow

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Deborah K

God rest his soul.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Holy $#@!.

----------


## eleganz

I wonder what vision he had for Apple's future before he passed.

I thank him for giving the communications/tech industry a breathe of fresh air.

----------


## Bruno

Very sad

----------


## bluesc

Wow.

RIP

----------


## eduardo89

One day after new iPhone...wow unexpected. Hope he didn't die in any pain and went peacefully

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Very sad. I remember seeing this picture of him a few months ago. He looked like he was in bad shape then.

----------


## mstrmac1

Sad

----------


## libertybrewcity

This was expected. He just had a heart transplant and had less than a year to live.

Such a baller though

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Just confusing.  So many conflicting reports.

----------


## Revolution9

I am a little choked up by this. He was one of the few I ever looked up to in this life. 

From My iMac
Rev9

----------


## Son of Detroit

He'll definitely be remembered as one of the great innovators of modern time.  Revolutionized the industry.

----------


## Revolution9

> Just a typo on CBS twitter.  Steve is still alive.


Yer kidding?

edit:
Why would you say that?

http://www.apple.com/

Rev9

----------


## pauliticalfan

wow

----------


## Son of Detroit

> Just confusing.  So many conflicting reports.


www.apple.com

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Just confusing.  So many conflicting reports.


That's not true.  Apple has confirmed his death.

----------


## LibertyEagle

What a bummer.  I am very sad.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Rest in Peace.

----------


## AdamT

Here’s to the crazy one.

The misfit. The rebel. The troublemaker. The round peg in the square hole.

The one who saw things differently.

He wasn't fond of rules. And he had no respect for the status quo.

You can quote him, disagree with him, glorify or vilify him. About the only thing you can’t do is ignore him. Because he changed things.

He pushed the human race forward. And while some may see him as the crazy one, we saw genius.

Because the man who was crazy enough to think he could change the world, was the one who did.

RIP Steve Jobs

Sent from my glowy thing

----------


## Machiavelli

End of Apple Age....Google time?

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## Revolution0918

RIP, my dad just passed 4 days ago of that bull $#@! disease.  Hopefully he went peacefully

----------


## Travlyr

RIP Brother Steve.

----------


## Son of Detroit

> RIP, my dad just passed 4 days ago of that bull $#@! disease.  Hopefully he went peacefully


I'm sorry for your loss.  RIP.

----------


## amonasro

I'm so sad right now. RIP Steve.

----------


## z9000

deleted

----------


## TexMac

Sadness

----------


## Jtorsella

He was on my top lis of most admired people. A legendary industrialist and individual.
God rest his soul.

----------


## pauliticalfan

really sad about this, man...

----------


## dannno

360 degrees.. a total turtle trip..

----------


## jkob

cancer steals another one

RIP

----------


## frag4yourlife

steve jobs was a globalist..

anyway I hope he turned to Christ

----------


## heavenlyboy34

R.I.P., Great One.    /teary-eyed

----------


## pacelli

liver transplant didn't end up working out?

----------


## sailingaway

> RIP, my dad just passed 4 days ago of that bull $#@! disease.  Hopefully he went peacefully


I'm really sorry.  My prayers are with you and your family.

----------


## eduardo89

Great article about his life and Apple

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...210811910.html

----------


## AdamT

Steve Jobs and Apple have influenced me in more ways that I could ever count. Besides Ron Paul, he is one of the only people I really looked up to. Sad say for me.

----------


## The Midnight Ride

One of the best speeches I have seen. For those of you who have not I would highly recommend it.




RIP Steve Jobs

----------


## John F Kennedy III

He helped the police state/NWO spy on us. I cannot say that I am saddened by this news.

----------


## Jtorsella

> He helped the police state/NWO spy on us. I cannot say that I am saddened by this news.


Seriously? even if this is true it means that his incredible innovations were used agains him. Just respect the guy.

----------


## TexMac

I'm Glad I Dropped Out of College


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Bill Gates' reaction:




> In a statement, Microsoft Corp. co-founder Bill Gates expressed his condolences on the death of Steve Jobs, saying that it had “been an insanely great honor” to work with his long-time rival and Apple Inc. co-founder.
> 
> Mr. Gates’s full statement:
> 
> “I’m truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobs’ death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work.
> 
> Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives.
> 
> The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come.
> ...


http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/10/...eve-immensely/

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> steve jobs was a globalist..
> 
> anyway I hope he turned to Christ


Thank you. + rep

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Seriously? even if this is true it means that his incredible innovations were used agains him. Just respect the guy.


Yes seriously. He was a globalist. A willing participant in the destruction of our liberty. I will never respect him.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bill Gates is another globalist.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I don't think there is anything wrong with globalism if the government isn't what's being globalized. The interconnectedness of our economy is just a result of advanced technology.

----------


## acptulsa

Well, globalist or not, I remember the friend of mine in college who had one of the first Macs.  He developed one of, if not the, first CAD/CAM program for it.  Up until the Mac came along, only an insanely expensive mainframe could perform a chore like that.  The Mac achieved computing power not through power, but through amazing efficiency.

And regardless of his own personal views on politics and society, this thing he did put amazing power in the hands of people who couldn't afford mainframes and the buildings to house them.  Globalist or not, that's putting real power in the hands of the people.  He might have had sympathies for the globalists, but he sure succeeded in short-circuiting them.  The proof is right in front of you.  You're squinting at it's screen--whether a neo-Mac or something that was forced to keep up with it through some of the healthiest competition of our time.

Wish I had a scanner; I'd share a pic I took at the Smithsonian of his prototype.

A brilliant mind gone, but not wasted.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Anyways, don't hate on Steve Jobs...he gave us this awesome posters:

----------


## Revolution9

> He helped the police state/NWO spy on us. I cannot say that I am saddened by this news.


Sent from your windows machine with the NSAkey.dll and seven ghost files for every file you write? 

Rev9

----------


## Rosenzweig

It's always sad when a human being dies, but after getting that out of the way I must say one thing: At least we won't get any more $#@!ty and overpriced junk from him. Nope, now we'll be getting crappy and overpriced products from Tim Cook.

----------


## AdamT

> It's always sad when a human being dies, but after getting that out of the way I must say one thing: At least we won't get any more $#@!ty and overpriced junk from him. Nope, *now we'll be getting crappy and overpriced products from Tom Woods*.


WTF are you talking about?

----------


## acptulsa

> Sent from your windows machine with the NSAkey.dll and seven ghost files for every file you write? 
> 
> Rev9


lulz

Yeah, maybe he did.  But, you know, DARPA was going to develop the technology to do it anyway--guaranteed.  And by bringing this technology to the public marketplace, rather than just handing it over to them (which would have made him rich enough), he gave us a fighting chance to spy on them as well.

----------


## Son of Detroit

> WTF are you talking about?


I think he meant Tom Cook.

EDIT: Tim Cook.

----------


## klamath

Steve jobs, Bill Gates and other brilliant young visionaries were a inspiration to many many of my generation in the 80's. I didn't and don't agree with all their politics but they did show the greatness of free enterprise.
RIP Steve Jobs.

----------


## Rosenzweig

> WTF are you talking about?


Whoops, I mean Tim Cook. I knew that didn't sound right.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

what a lackluster presentation that Tim Cook gave yesterday.  way to go giving everyone a first impression.

I don't think Apple will ever be the same again....and I don't mean that in a good way.

----------


## Matthew5

RIP Steve...he was inspirational in his passion and vision.

----------


## acptulsa

> Steve jobs, Bill Gates and other brilliant young visionaries were a inspiration to many many of my generation in the 80's.


I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.

But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.

----------


## Jtorsella

> I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.
> 
> But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.


Absolutely agree. +Rep

----------


## Verrater

> Anyways, don't hate on Steve Jobs...he gave us this awesome posters:




fixed

----------


## PeacePlan



----------


## dannno

> WTF are you talking about?


lol, that has to be one of the funniest random typos I've seen on these forums.. on one of the saddest threads.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> fixed


+rep

----------


## frag4yourlife

idc steve jobs and bill gates are globalists

i guess steve jobs never got to upload his consciousness into a computer

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I'm a certified Apple Consultant. Yet his impact on me has been very very personal. He even responded to one of my emails about a year ago and he made changes to MobileMe because of it, putting me in touch with Apple's senior engineers. To say I will miss him is an understatement.

R.I.P.

----------


## klamath

> I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.
> 
> But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.


Sorry but I respected Bill Gates and Woz and Allen more than Jobs. I can go on and on but I will show respect in this thread.

----------


## 07041826

Sad news. I remember anticipating the Keynote speeches the night before like it was Christmas (Come on, daddy needs a new G4/ G5) RIP. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=664sc...e_gdata_player

----------


## iamse7en

> It's always sad when a human being dies, but after getting that out of the way I must say one thing: At least we won't get any more $#@!ty and overpriced junk from him. Nope, *now we'll be getting crappy and overpriced products from Tom Woods*.


This is great.

----------


## acptulsa

> Sorry but I respected Bill Gates and Woz and Allen more than Jobs. I can go on and on but I will show respect in this thread.


Well, I can't say I know enough about Jobs vs. Wozniak to intelligently refute you.  And I'd be interested in the education.  But, yes, another day perhaps, but not today.

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## Danke

So the Chinese prisoner organs actually do  have poisonous led in them, then?

----------


## acptulsa

> So the Chinese prisoner organs actually do  have poisonous led in them, then?


Chinese prisoners get something better than an old piano?  And you can play Led Zep on an organ?

I hate to participate in this threadjack, but you have me confused.

----------


## Cowlesy

If we haven't destroyed everything 1,000 years from now, and our gadgets today are the equivalent of 10th century gothic stone cathedrals that pioneered using stained glass as a structural building material, Steve Jobs' name will never be forgotten. 99.999% of us in history will never be able to claim that. Thank you, Steve Jobs, and rest in peace.

----------


## The Midnight Ride

> I'm a certified Apple Consultant. Yet his impact on me has been very very personal. He even responded to one of my emails about a year ago and he made changes to MobileMe because of it, putting me in touch with Apple's senior engineers. To say I will miss him is an understatement.
> 
> R.I.P.


He responded to some of my e-mails as well and was quite helping in addressing problems I was having.

----------


## outspoken

Bummer to hear.  I wonder if he left a video of himself endorsing RonPaul for president in his final will and testament...

----------


## Revolution9

> idc steve jobs and bill gates are globalists
> 
> i guess steve jobs never got to upload his consciousness into a computer


Steve's iPhone cams and computers have done more to destabilize their agenda than anything you and 2000 of your friends could come up with. You ain't got a leg to stand on so you can quit it with the mindless puerile agitprop sloganeering psychobabble you tiny mind thinks makes you look all counter-culture, anti-corporate/statist chic.. You look like a heartless jackass..much like the JFK clown haunting this thread with his BS. The good friend of many around here just died and they are feeling great loss and you are jumping in with this $#@! and crap. Yer a real $#@!ing champ ain't ya...

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Sorry but I respected Bill Gates and Woz and Allen more than Jobs. I can go on and on but I will show respect in this thread.


Bill Gates..of eugenics and vaccine promoting fame. OK.. I got yer number. Please go on and I will shred your little world.

Rev9

----------


## Perry

Had no idea I would feel this way but I am very sad. This man has been influencing my life since I was hacking apple computers in the third grade.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Bill Gates..of eugenics and vaccine promoting fame. OK.. I got yer number. Please go on and I will shred your little world.
> 
> Rev9


+a bunch

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.
> 
> But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.


I totally agree.

----------


## freeforall

“Being the richest man in the cemetery doesn’t matter to me … Going to bed at night saying we’ve done something wonderful… that’s what matters to me.” ~Steve Jobs [The Wall Street Journal, May 25, 1993]

----------


## american.swan

Bill Gates was a business man when you come right down to it.  Also, didn't his mother help him get connected to IBM back in the day?  Microsoft lousy products speak for themselves. The online record doesn't speak well for Gates either.  His meds video is famous. 

Steve Jobs might have been just as bad as Gates in various ways, but he comes off as a nice, visionary who inspired everyone.  Maybe as time passes dirt will be revealed, but I respected the dude a whole lot.  I'll miss him.  I'm worried he was knocked off because he didn't want to play the globalists game, but for all I know he might have played the game.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Rip

----------


## banks11

I don't know what all his principles where, but those expressed through Apple where great, and have inspired me since I was a little boy.
Rip Steve.

----------


## afwjam

Steve was one of the greatest men. The future is less bright without him.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> I'm worried he was knocked off because he didn't want to play the globalists game, but for all I know he might have played the game.


I fear there is some truth to that. Windows has had NSA backdoors for a decade or more. Apple refused to play ball.

----------


## raider4paul

> I fear there is some truth to that. Windows has had NSA backdoors for a decade or more. Apple refused to play ball.


Or he just died.

Jesus, not every famous death has to do with the NWO. Steve Jobs was a great guy that started the personal computing revolution. Leave it at that and stop assuming every death is related to globalists.

----------


## gb13

Terrible news. He was an amazing innovator. He will be remembered well into the future as a visionary in the vein of Thomas Edison.

----------


## Verrater

I remember that being posted here at one time. Reminds me of someone i respect quite a bit.

----------


## kusok



----------


## dannno

> 360 degrees.. a total turtle trip..


Nobody else remembers this??



First thing I ever learned on a computer was 360 degrees, a total turtle trip.

----------


## justinpagewood

Sadness!  Cancer sucks!!!!!

----------


## Paul Fan

RIP. He was an inspiration.

Sent from my i-phone.

----------


## scrosnoe

> RIP, my dad just passed 4 days ago of that bull $#@! disease.  Hopefully he went peacefully


Sorry for your loss; praying for your peace in this time~

----------


## Carole

Sadly, this does not come as a shock as he looked so ill in his last pictures. Still, the tech world has lost a giant. He certainly left a great legacy to the world. He seemed like a thoroughly likeable man who had big dreams and realized them. Best wishes to his family.

----------


## kojirodensetsu

What does this have to do with Ron Paul grassroots?

----------


## dolphin

*Steve Jobs: How to live before you die*

----------


## specsaregood

> What does this have to do with Ron Paul grassroots?


Ron Paul uses an iphone and/or ipad?

I'm no real fan of apple products; but Jobs was a cross-industry revolutionary; having headed up corps that completely changed: movies, music, computers and telecom.

----------


## acptulsa

> What does this have to do with Ron Paul grassroots?


He was an American entrepreneur.  And we want Ron Paul to help us remove those from the endangered species list.

----------


## Revolution9

> What does this have to do with Ron Paul grassroots?


Macs do alot of heavy lifting in the grfx, web design, editing and compositing in the grassroots mass of brochures, youtubes, posters and websites with collaterals. Many of us would not be using computers to do art of Mr Jobs had not held the reins. Some of us conversed with him via PM or email and many of us worked for him as devs or in their stores or at HQ. I am an Apple dev.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## dntrpltt

Sad day for America, but Jobs' legacy will live on. Every Macbook that opens, every iPod that starts up, and every $2 song on iTunes bought will be a reminder of this great man.

----------


## green73

Rate this thread back up to counter the ignorant douchebags giving it one star.

----------


## klamath

> Bill Gates..of eugenics and vaccine promoting fame. OK.. I got yer number. Please go on and I will shred your little world.
> 
> Rev9


What ever man if you can't even respect your hero enough to not start a flame war on his obituary thread I feel sorry for you. I will show respect for Jobs.

----------


## scrosnoe

> Heres to the crazy one.
> 
> The misfit. The rebel. The troublemaker. The round peg in the square hole.
> 
> The one who saw things differently.
> 
> He wasn't fond of rules. And he had no respect for the status quo.
> 
> You can quote him, disagree with him, glorify or vilify him. About the only thing you cant do is ignore him. Because he changed things.
> ...


I hope you don't mind -- I used your post in my tribute to Steve Jobs here.  Thank you for just the right video at just the right time!

+REP

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.
> 
> But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.


$#@! yeah! That time in August 1997 when Microsoft bailed out Apple to the tune of $150 Million was total bull$#@!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I've been Mac people since 1986, and I will probably be Mac people until I go down into the grave myself.  RIP Steve, you were an inspiration and a man that stood like a rock against the flow of conformity.  

Sent from my Mac Pro

----------


## mello

I've been a mac user since 1984 when my parents bought me an Apple IIc.
I'll be a mac user for the rest of my life.

Rest in peace Steve.

----------


## fatjohn

God took our Jobs!

----------


## airborne373

I really do NOT understand the adoration for a SLAVER like Steve Jobs. 

Iphone workers leap to death to escape working conditions.

Apple exploits children to make gadgets for U.S. consumers.

Just search the web it goes on and on.... 

iphone maker erects nets around building to prevent more suicides.

I will not shed a single tear for Steve Jobs.

----------


## Fredom101

> god took our jobs!


lol

----------


## Fredom101

> I really do NOT understand the adoration for a SLAVER like Steve Jobs. 
> 
> Iphone workers leap to death to escape working conditions.
> 
> Apple exploits children to make gadgets for U.S. consumers.
> 
> Just search the web it goes on and on.... 
> 
> iphone maker erects nets around building to prevent more suicides.
> ...


Bull$#@! propaganda. 

When did Jobs force anyone to work for him?
He didn't. Meanwhile, governments all over the world oppress people under state-sanctioned violence, and get praised as heroes. 

Jobs never killed anyone. No reason to be down on him.

----------


## airborne373

> Jobs never killed anyone. No reason to be down on him.


Cheney and Rumsfeld never killed anyone either. So what is your point?

----------


## specsaregood

> Cheney and Rumsfeld never killed anyone either.


That you know of.   I'm not so sure I would bet my own life on that statement.

----------


## cdc482

> Cheney and Rumsfeld never killed anyone either. So what is your point?


GOOD POINT! I  was almost convinced by Freedom 101, but you win! Jobs runs apple. He could have stopped these unfair practices if he wanted.

----------


## airborne373

> That you know of.   I'm not so sure I would bet my own life on that statement.


True enough. The same could be said for anyone...

My point being is Steve Jobs is still responsible for the consequences of his actions or lack of taking action. As in the case of the slave labor used to make his products. Which is NOT propaganda but well documented FACT! Sorry if the truth hurts people who HEART Apple but I will not stand by and watch a SLAVER celebrated. It is everything I oppose.

----------


## cdc482

Airborne373 is right. I don't know/care much about Apple (though I really like the 80's commercial about the individual), and I was being easily swayed by all these kind sentiments for Jobs. He's being compared to Lennon in the news right now! Ridiculous. Steve Jobs is comparable to Nike: greedy to the point of destroying lives to increase profits. I won't celebrate his death, but I sure as hell am not mourning it.

----------


## klamath

> Airborne373 is right. I don't know/care much about Apple (though I really like the 80's commercial about the individual), and I was being easily swayed by all these kind sentiments for Jobs. He's being compared to Lennon in the news right now! Ridiculous. The guy is as guilty as Nike and other big business: greedy to the point of destroying lives to make a profit. I won't celebrate his death, but I sure as hell am not mourning it.


The point is for human decency the moments after someone dies is a time to find the good things their lives brought. Out of general human curtesy you don't debate their bad points in the time of their passing.

----------


## Matthew5

> I really do NOT understand the adoration for a SLAVER like Steve Jobs. 
> 
> Iphone workers leap to death to escape working conditions.
> 
> Apple exploits children to make gadgets for U.S. consumers.
> 
> Just search the web it goes on and on.... 
> 
> iphone maker erects nets around building to prevent more suicides.
> ...


Did you not use a machine that was built by slave labor to post this? Where do you think your computer components come from? Heck, where do you think most of the cheap/affordable items in modern society come from?

I'm not arguing for or against it, all I'm saying is, open up your computer and find out where these components came from. And then you can decide whether you want to beat this drum or not.

----------


## cdc482

> Did you not use a machine that was built by slave labor to post this? Where do you think your computer components come from? Heck, where do you think most of the cheap/affordable items in modern society come from?
> 
> I'm not arguing for or against it, all I'm saying is, open up your computer and find out where these components came from. And then you can decide whether you want to beat this drum or not.


Terrible argument.

Everyone doing something wrong doesn't make it right. And it sure as hell doesn't mean it shouldn't change. Consider your audience. We are Ron Paul supporters. We don't like the status quo. We want change. You're argument is inconsistent to this audience.

----------


## cdc482

> The point is for human decency the moments after someone dies is a time to find the good things their lives brought. Out of general human curtesy you don't debate their bad points in the time of their passing.


Good point. Can I ask where the human decency was after Osama died? Americans forgot about it in the moment. There's a difference between being decent and this idolization of Steve Jobs, which twists what is good and bad.

Remember the guy on Fox News complaining about the gay guy on Dancing with the Stars. 
His complaint was that idolizing a gay guy would encourage more gays. Well, I don't agree with that argument, because no one is idolizing the dancer for being gay--people idolize him for being HIMSELF. However, his argument outline is relevant to Steve Jobs being idolized simply for making a big impact. Making a change is not a reason in itself to idolize someone (Think: Mussolini). The positivity or negativity of that change is what matters. Jobs' impact was negative overall. Apple did lead the way for some green business practices, but they ruined the lives of millions of people. I don't want anyone to be even slightly confused: Steve Jobs is not someone worth idolizing.

Lastly, I am being decent to Steve Jobs: Apple made an awesome commercial in the 80's. I have no other good things to say about him, because he ruined millions of lives.

----------


## Matthew5

> Terrible argument.
> 
> Everyone doing something wrong doesn't make it right. And it sure as hell doesn't mean it shouldn't change. Consider your audience. We are Ron Paul supporters. We don't like the status quo. We want change. You're argument is inconsistent to this audience.


I never said it was right...you may have recalled that I didn't take a position on it.

I'm challenging people to see if they actually believe what they're saying or is it just a slogan cause for them. Did that person ensure that the computer you purchased was not manufactured using "slave" labor? If not, then why is it such a passion of someone that they have to trash an obit thread?

I understand, we're passionate about change, that's why we're doing something about it by trying to get Ron Paul elected. But I'm curious to see the justification of someone who decries the very technology they're using.

----------


## 2_Thumbs_Up

The country sure is going downhill. When Reagan was president we had Johnny Cash, Bob Hope and Steve Jobs. In Obama's America, we have no Cash, no Hope and no Jobs.

R.I.P.

----------


## ctiger2



----------


## Xenophage

> Whoops, I mean *Ron Paul*. I knew that didn't sound right.


What the hell are you talking about??

----------


## jmdrake

> I'm disinclined to mention them both in the same breath, and always have been.  Gates forced an existing and inferior corporate product to do something approximating the wonderful things that Job's machine would do, and used the fact that Jobs (like any entrepreneur worth his salt) was charging what the market would bear (actually somewhat less, but enough to cover the fact that he didn't have IBM's economies of scale) to try to establish himself a nice little monopoly.
> 
> But it was Jobs who created the revolution, not the would-be monopolist.  And it is Jobs I praise, as I will never praise the other.


For the record Bill Gates stole the windowing operating system from Steve Jobs who stole it first from Xerox.  Xerox invented that, the laser printer and the ethernet network.  Yet most folks only think about them in terms of copiers.

----------


## specsaregood

> Sent from your windows machine with the NSAkey.dll and seven ghost files for every file you write? 
> Rev9


Enjoy your backdoored apple products as well.
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/0...to-governments

----------

